# Harpactirella lightfooti



## jean-manu (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

Here is my biggest female :


----------



## maxi_kdu (Nov 12, 2008)

African sp. ?Never heard of it... And she is beautiful!!


----------



## AlainL (Nov 13, 2008)

tres belle mygale Jean-Manu:clap:


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 13, 2008)

Great looking species Jean-Manu


----------



## Recife (Oct 29, 2011)

*Harpactira curvipes vs harpactirella lightfooti*

I am deciding which tarantula I am going to buy based on temperament and beauty either harpactirella lightfooti or Harpactira curvipes , but I'm leaning toward Harpactira curvipes because I've heard harpactirella lightfooti has strong venom,help me please


----------



## pavel (Oct 29, 2011)

I like the pattern on her abdomen.    Thanks for posting this one, Jean-Manu -- I had never seen this one before.  She has a much more slender/sleek appearance than the Ts I generally see.


----------

